# Woodvale Rally 2007



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, Barbara and me are going to the Woodvale rally held on the Woodvale Airfield, Southport on the 4th and 5th August and we would be delighted if anyone would like to join us there.

I have to call the camp marshal this evening to see if we can book a club area so as too be all together, i am sure its possible as there is always a large contingent from the Hymer club represented each year.

Its a very full and entertaining event held every year and is very good value for two days camping, see below for info and camping permit.
http://www.woodvale-rally.org.uk

It is a working airfield training our future Cranwell officers and so is under ministry of defence rules and regulations, all information is on the web page.

Anyone interested :wink:

Bob


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

BUMP

Already booked for that weekend, but will make a note because I'd like to go next year


Andrew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew, hope we see you at the show, if you have not been before you will be surprised what a great event this is, just hope the weather is good.

I have just had additional info from the campsite marshal for this event, the £40 charge is for the m/h NOT per passenger, you are allowed on site from Friday noon (thus giving you 3 nights if required).

If we wanted to be parked together we HAVE to arrive all together, as i live locally i could arrange a meeting point (i will be going on site Fri. afternoon).

You receive a vehicle pass allowing you to leave/re-enter the site during the show opening times.


Bob


----------

